# Harbor Freight Hex wrench set



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone tried these?

18 Piece T-Handle Ball Point and Hex Key Wrench Set


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

No, but I like the looks of them.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

No I haven't tried them, but I'm with Bill, they look good. I've got a Harbor Freight store about 5 miles from me, so I'm going to check them out this week.


----------



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm more worried about the smaller bit drivers, like 2mm and 2.5. If the finish quality isn't close to perfect, they'll round off screws easily. For $16.xx , it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ericepark said:


> I'm more worried about the smaller bit drivers, like 2mm and 2.5. If the finish quality isn't close to perfect, they'll round off screws easily. For $16.xx , it might be worth a shot.


If the smaller ones don't look suitable, you can buy better quality small ones and still put them into the same storage rack.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've tried the cheaper set of just metric (because i had a coupon to get them for only a buck or two) and I absolutely love them. Surprisingly strong and well built. Use them a couple times a week each week and they have been holding up for a couple years.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought that exact set for my dad for his birthday. I wish I hadn't. The wrenches are not machined as precisely as higher-end stuff, and he's had nothing but trouble with them. You may get lucky, or you may get a crappy set.

I went out and picked up a set of Bondhus from Amazon for him as a replacement. The Bondhus are significantly higher quality, and not very expensive. They may not be T-handle, but they work great and are only $16 for metric and SAE:

http://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-20199-Balldriver-L-Wrench-1-5-10mm/dp/B00012Y38W/ref=pd_sim_hi_5


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> I bought that exact set for my dad for his birthday. I wish I hadn't. The wrenches are not machined as precisely as higher-end stuff, and he's had nothing but trouble with them. You may get lucky, or you may get a crappy set.
> 
> I went out and picked up a set of Bondhus from Amazon for him as a replacement. The Bondhus are significantly higher quality, and not very expensive. They may not be T-handle, but they work great and are only $16 for metric and SAE:
> 
> Amazon.com: Bondhus 20199 Balldriver L-Wrench Double Pack, 10999 (1.5-10mm) and 10937 (0.050-3/8-Inch): Home Improvement


I'm with you on this one. Quality from HF is all over the map. Some tools are OK some are approaching quality and some are just crap. The bad part is that you can get all three in the same exact tool.

I've rounded off enough fasteners early on to know that a good hex set is money well spent. Especially if you deal with high end parts that are more likely to use aluminum fasteners. I personally use a set from Mac that while although expensive has lasted 3 years under professional use.


----------



## racerx81 (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a buddy that got that very set awhile back. haven't heard any complaints yet. it's not uncommon to find a great deal at harbor freight. that place is like a dude toy store. my new fav tool is a zip tie puller i got there for $3!


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

ericepark said:


> Anyone tried these?
> 
> 18 Piece T-Handle Ball Point and Hex Key Wrench Set


I would say that's a nice set if it half of it wasn't worthless SAE sized wrenches :madmax:


----------



## asy2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've had that set for a few years now and I've used it on cars, motorcycles, and my bikes without an issue of rounding out or stripping bolts. In my opinion they are well worth the money. Although they my not be a high quality as Parks but I haven't used parks hex wrenches.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have that same set and really like it. I tossed the SAE wrenches though. Find a 20% off coupon and grab it for under $15. winner.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just in Harbor Freight on Monday with my kids (they call it the Daddy Toy Store). They also sell kits with just metric or SAE wrenches, for $9.99. Picked one up, I'll post a report in a day or so.


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

I have used this set for awhile now and they have been good to me except the 4mm's handle crumbled in my hand so be careful not to put force on the side that isn't reinforced


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

joe_bloe said:


> I was just in Harbor Freight on Monday with my kids (they call it the Daddy Toy Store). They also sell kits with just metric or SAE wrenches, for $9.99. Picked one up, I'll post a report in a day or so.


Use the s*&t outta mine, NO complaints. Got both Metric/SAE, only drawback, they use the same colors.


----------

